# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο >  Ψυγείο Pitsos No Frost χωρίς ψύξη

## Pater_Familias

Έχω ένα ψυγείο Pitsos No Frost 18 χρονών όπου είχα διαπιστώσει από μέρες πτώση της κατάψυξης (δεν πάγωνε τα παγωτά). Εχθές έκανε θόρυβο ο ανεμιστήρας της κατάψυξης σαν να κόλαγε κάπου. Ήρθε ο τεχνικός και είπε ότι έπιασε πάγο η κατάψυξη και χάλασε το μοτέρ, οπότε πρέπει να αλλαχθεί. Η κατάψυξη είναι αδύναμη και η ψύξη σχεδόν ανύπαρκη σήμερα. Ο ανεμιστήρας της κατάψυξης φαίνεται να δουλεύει. Το ψυγείο δουλεύει κανονικά και οι εναλλάκτες θερμότητας πίσω από το ψυγείο είναι ζεστοί.

Ο τεχνικός έχει δίκιο και πρέπει να αλλαχθεί το μοτέρ; 
Με παραξένεψε που είπε ότι και να αλλάξω το μοτέρ σε μερικά χρόνια θα το ξανακάνει πάλι!
 Υπάρχει γιατρειά;

----------


## Κώστας71

Στο πίσω μέρος του ψυγείου έχει έναν χρονοδιακόπτη που ρυθμίζει την απόψυξη του ψυγείου. Αυτό έχει χαλάσει πιστέυω εγώ, που έχω ένα Pitsos εικοσαετίας και έχω αλλάξει αυτό το εξάρτημα 2 φορές με τα ίδια συμπτώματα με τα δικά σου. Προσοχή το εξάρτημα θα πρεπει να είναι από ΗΠΑ ή Ιαπωνία εαν θέλεις να αντέξει αρκετά χρόνια και όχι κινέζικο. Ο τεχνικός ήταν της Pitsos; Αν όχι τότε θα πρέπει να επικοικωνίσεις με την εταιρία για σωστή διάγνωση.

----------


## Pater_Familias

Σε ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση. Ο τεχνικός ήταν ιδιώτης και όχι από την εταιρία. Θα το κοιτάξω το μεσημέρι και βλέπουμε.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Μπορείς να διαβάσεις αρκετά σχόλια στο θέμα: Βοήθεια !! Με ψυγείο no frost
Εκεί μάλλον αναφέρονται σε νεώτερο μοντέλο που έχει κάτω την κατάψυξη αλλά περιγράφουν πιθανές αιτίες και τρόπους ελέγχου.

Καλό είναι να προσδιορίσεις τον τύπο του δικού σου ψυγείου (μοντέλο, 1 ή 2 μοτέρ, απλός ή ηλεκτρονικός θερμοστάτης, ίσως φωτογραφία) για να βρεθεί ο "γνώστης" της συγκεκριμένης τεχνολογίας.
G

----------


## aris285

Με αυτα τα ψυγεια η καλητερη γιατρεια ειναι το πεταμα στην ανακυκλωση και περνεις καινουριο.
Το ξερω οτι ειναι σκληρο που το λεω ετσι χυμα αλλα αυτα τα ψυγεια ειναι κατασκευασμενα με τετιο τροπο που πολυ δυσκολα δεχονται επισκευη, και αν αυτη γινει ποτε δεν ειναι αξιοπιστη.

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Με αυτα τα ψυγεια η καλητερη γιατρεια ειναι το πεταμα στην ανακυκλωση και περνεις καινουριο.
>  Το ξερω οτι ειναι σκληρο που το λεω ετσι χυμα αλλα αυτα τα ψυγεια ειναι κατασκευασμενα με τετιο τροπο που πολυ δυσκολα δεχονται επισκευη, και αν αυτη γινει ποτε δεν ειναι αξιοπιστη.


Το ξέρω ότι θα αντικαταστήσω σύντομα το ψυγείο. Είμαι στη φάση αγοράς σπιτιού και ακόμα δεν ξέρω τι ψυγείο θα μπει εκεί και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αγοράσω ακόμα άλλο και θέλω να το αποφύγω για λίγο. 






> Καλό είναι να προσδιορίσεις τον τύπο του δικού σου ψυγείου (μοντέλο, 1 ή 2 μοτέρ, απλός ή ηλεκτρονικός θερμοστάτης, ίσως φωτογραφία) για να βρεθεί ο "γνώστης" της συγκεκριμένης τεχνολογίας.
>  G


Το μοντέλο του ψυγείου είναι PITSOS NFR 2400FW FD χωρητικότητας 407 L. Έχει μηχανικό θερμοστάτη, ένα περιστρεφόμενο διακόπτη δεξιά καθώς ανοίγει η πόρτα και ένα ακόμα περιστρεφόμενο διακόπτη κάτω από την κατάψυξη, που ρυθμίζει τη ροή του αέρα μεταξύ κατάψυξης και ψύξης.

Έκανα απόψυξη στο ψυγείο με σεσουάρ στην κατάψυξη και το έβαλα να δουλέψει. Θα δούμε.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...Έκανα απόψυξη στο ψυγείο με σεσουάρ στην κατάψυξη και το έβαλα να δουλέψει. Θα δούμε.


"Καλή" απόψυξη για το ψυγείο αυτό είναι τουλάχιστον 24 ώρες εκτός τάσης με ανοικτές τις πόρτες!

Στην πλάτη της κατάψυξης είναι το ψυκτικό στοιχείο. Πάγο πιάνει όλο το στοιχείο (πίσω από το πλαστικό κάλυμμα που είναι και ο ανεμιστήρας), κάτω από το πλαστικό πάτωμα της κατάψυξης και γενικά σε όλη τη διαδρομή του ψυχρού αέρα δηλαδή μέσα από τα ειδικά διαμορφωμένα φελιζόλ που βρίσκονται μεταξύ κατάψυξης και συντήρησης.

Παλαιότερα σε δική μου περίπτωση είχαν πιάσει πάγο τα πάντα αλλά δεν είχε χαλάσει κανένα εξάρτημα. 

1. Μια φορά είχε κολλήσει ο ανεμιστήρας που δροσίζει το μοτέρ που αφαιρείται και καθαρίζεται εύκολα (λειτουργεί επαγωγικά με ένα πηνίο/πλαίσιο).

2. Αλλη φορά είχε μετατοπιστεί ο διακόπτης της λάμπας (δεξιά στην πόρτα) με αποτέλεσμα να ανάβει διαρκώς η λάμπα!

3. Τρίτη φορά το είχαμε παραφορτώσει, πολλά πράγματα σε σακούλες που έκλειναν τη φυσική ροή του αέρα εσωτερικά στη συντήρηση (πρέπει στην πλάτη να αφήνεις ένα κενό). Το ρυθμίζαμε στο max για να πετύχουμε ψύξη στη συντήρηση και έπιασε πάγο η δίοδος αέρα. Μεταξύ κατάψυξης και συντήρησης υπάρχει ένα μηχανικό σύστημα "κλαπέτου" που ανοιγοκλείνει με την διαστολή λόγω ψύξης υγρού που βρίσκεται σε ένα σωληνάκι "αισθητήριο/actuator" (κλειστό ανεξάρτητο κύκλωμα). Αν πιάσει πάγο ΔΕΝ λειτουργεί.

Αν και μπορείς να το λύσεις όλο, το απλούστερο είναι να κάνεις την "καλή" απόψυξη!

Μετά θα τοποθετήσεις λίγα πράγματα εντός ψυγείου, θα ρυθμίσεις τον μηχανικό θερμοστάτη δεξιά (στη λάμπα) μεταξύ min - μεσαία θέση, θα βάλεις τον ρυθμιστή που βρίσκεται ψηλά στο Ν (μεσαία θέση) και θα παρατηρήσεις τη λειτουργία του.

Το ψυγείο αυτό έχει απλό σύστημα λειτουργίας αλλά σε περίπτωση προβλήματος πρέπει να τα ελέγξεις όλα!

- οι πόρτες να κλείνουν καλά
- το φωτάκι να σβήνει όταν κλείνει η πόρτα
- οι σωλήνες αποχέτευσης να είναι ξεβουλωμένοι
- ο ανεμιστήρας στο μοτέρ να περιστρέφεται ελεύθερα
- να λειτουργεί η διαδικασία αυτόματης απόψυξης (χρονοδιακόπτης και αντίσταση)
- να λειτουργεί σωστά ο συμπιεστής/"μοτέρ" (θεωρώ ότι ποτέ δεν χαλάνε γιατί είναι Πίτσος!)

Αν αποφασίσεις να ξεβιδώσεις τα εσωτερικά, να ... θυμηθώ επιπλέον οδηγίες!

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## Pater_Familias

> "Καλή" απόψυξη για το ψυγείο αυτό είναι τουλάχιστον 24 ώρες εκτός τάσης με ανοικτές τις πόρτες!
> 
>  Στην πλάτη της κατάψυξης είναι το ψυκτικό στοιχείο. Πάγο πιάνει όλο το στοιχείο (πίσω από το πλαστικό κάλυμμα που είναι και ο ανεμιστήρας), κάτω από το πλαστικό πάτωμα της κατάψυξης και γενικά σε όλη τη διαδρομή του ψυχρού αέρα δηλαδή μέσα από τα ειδικά διαμορφωμένα φελιζόλ που βρίσκονται μεταξύ κατάψυξης και συντήρησης.


Κάθε καλοκαίρι άνοιγα το πλαστικο κάλυμα της πλάτης και καθάριζα ότι είχε πέσει από τροφές για καθαριότητα.





> 1. Μια φορά είχε κολλήσει ο ανεμιστήρας που δροσίζει το μοτέρ που αφαιρείται και καθαρίζεται εύκολα (λειτουργεί επαγωγικά με ένα πηνίο/πλαίσιο).


Το έχω λύσει και καθαρίσει  πολλές φορές είτε λόγω θορύβου που  έκανε και μου έσπαγε τα νεύρα, είτε για να δουλεύει πιο καλά το καλοκαίρι. Πέρισυ με έπιασαν οι τεμπελιές και τίποτα δεν έκανα.  




> 2. Αλλη φορά είχε μετατοπιστεί ο διακόπτης της λάμπας (δεξιά στην πόρτα) με αποτέλεσμα να ανάβει διαρκώς η λάμπα!


Δε μου έχει τύχει. Μόνο καμιά φορά δεν ανάβει αμέσως η λάμπα.




> 3. Τρίτη φορά το είχαμε παραφορτώσει, πολλά πράγματα σε σακούλες που έκλειναν τη φυσική ροή του αέρα εσωτερικά στη συντήρηση (πρέπει στην πλάτη να αφήνεις ένα κενό). Το ρυθμίζαμε στο max για να πετύχουμε ψύξη στη συντήρηση και έπιασε πάγο η δίοδος αέρα. Μεταξύ κατάψυξης και συντήρησης υπάρχει ένα μηχανικό σύστημα "κλαπέτου" που ανοιγοκλείνει με την διαστολή λόγω ψύξης υγρού που βρίσκεται σε ένα σωληνάκι "αισθητήριο/actuator" (κλειστό ανεξάρτητο κύκλωμα). Αν πιάσει πάγο ΔΕΝ λειτουργεί.
> 
> 
>  Αν και μπορείς να το λύσεις όλο, το απλούστερο είναι να κάνεις την "καλή" απόψυξη!


Το βράδυ αναλαμβάνω δράση με το κάτω καπάκι. Δε το ήξερα ότι θέλει λύσιμο. Για την "καλή" απόψυξη, αυτή θα γίνει σε 15 ημέρες μια και αρχίζουν οι διακοπές..

----------


## Pater_Familias

Τελικά είδα ότι ζορίζεται το κάτω καπάκι να βγει και δε το προσπάθησα παραπάνω. Έκλεισα το ψυγείο το βράδυ και το άνοιξα το πρωί. Η ψύξη επανήλθε αλλά όχι τελείως. Το παρακολουθώ και βλέπουμε.

#@#$ Άτιμε τεχνίτη: ήθελες να βρεις θύμα.

----------


## j kalai

Kανε μια σωστη αποψυξη δλδ 30ωρες με ανοιχτες τις πορτες και μετα βαλτο να δουλεψει.
Μετα απο 24ωρες αν οντως ειχε πιασει παγο θα δουλεψει και αν υπαρχει προβλημα στην αποψυξη μεσα σε 15μερες θα ξανα σταματησει.

Ο ανεμιστηρας ειχε γρηγορες στροφες ή γυρναγε ξεψυχισμενα?

----------


## Nikos Anagnostou

> #@#$ Άτιμε τεχνίτη: ήθελες να βρεις θύμα.


μην τα βαζεις με τους τεχνικους ανθρωποι ειναι και κανουν λαθη οπως ολοι μας,τωρα τι σου παρουσιαζει για γραψε μετα απο αυτο που εκανες?

----------


## Pater_Familias

> μην τα βαζεις με τους τεχνικους ανθρωποι ειναι και κανουν λαθη οπως ολοι μας,τωρα τι σου παρουσιαζει για γραψε μετα απο αυτο που εκανες?


Ίσως να έχεις δίκιο, αλλά δεν έχω δει τεχνικό να δέχεται το λάθος και να μη σε χρεώνει για τις λάθος διαγνώσεις. Είναι μεγάλο το θέμα και θέλει πολύ συζήτηση. 
 Αυτό που έκανα είναι καλή απόψυξη και να βάλω το μηχανικό θερμοστάτη στη χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία και το παρακολούθησα. Μετά από 10 ημέρες περίπου έκανε τα ίδια, δηλαδή γέμισε πάγο η κατάψυξη, τόσο που κόλησε ο ανεμιστήρας. 
Αν κατάλαβα καλά δεν κάνει απόψυξη το ψυγείο και έτσι πιάνει πάγο παντού. Έβγαλα φωτογραφίες από την πλάτη του ψυγείου, που έχει το πλαστικό κουτί και φαίνεται ένα άσπρο εξάρτημα σαν ρελέ.

DSC03871.jpg που γράφει πάνω Sankyo Japan.

Αυτό πρέπει να αντικαταστήσω;

----------


## Nikos Anagnostou

> Ίσως να έχεις δίκιο, αλλά δεν έχω δει τεχνικό να δέχεται το λάθος και να μη σε χρεώνει για τις λάθος διαγνώσεις. Είναι μεγάλο το θέμα και θέλει πολύ συζήτηση. 
>  Αυτό που έκανα είναι καλή απόψυξη και να βάλω το μηχανικό θερμοστάτη στη χαμηλότερη θερμοκρασία και το παρακολούθησα. Μετά από 10 ημέρες περίπου έκανε τα ίδια, δηλαδή γέμισε πάγο η κατάψυξη, τόσο που κόλησε ο ανεμιστήρας. 
> Αν κατάλαβα καλά δεν κάνει απόψυξη το ψυγείο και έτσι πιάνει πάγο παντού. Έβγαλα φωτογραφίες από την πλάτη του ψυγείου, που έχει το πλαστικό κουτί και φαίνεται ένα άσπρο εξάρτημα σαν ρελέ.
> 
> DSC03871.jpg που γράφει πάνω Sankyo Japan.
> 
> Αυτό πρέπει να αντικαταστήσω;


εγω τον βλεπω μια χαρα τον μηχανικο χρονοδιακοπτη εχει πουθενα επανω του λιωσει κανα πλαστικο?δηλαδη να εχει πιασει φωτια?
εχει ενα μαυρο διακοπτη παρε ενα κατσαβιδι και γυρνα το αργα,καθε φορα που θα το γυρνας θα κανει και απο ενα κλικ,η θα δινει στο μοτερ η στις αντιστασεις.
Τωρα οταν τον γυρισεις και καπου σταματησει το μοτερ περνουν οι αντιστασεις μπροστα για το ξεπαγωμα τα ασπρα καλλωδια πανω στην κλεμα ειναι οι αντιστασεις εαν βγαλεις ενα με προσοχη με την πενσα για ναμην  σε κτυπησει το ρευμα και το ακουμπας πανω στο κως και το αφηνεις και το ξανακουμπας θα κανει σπιθες τοτε ειναι οκ οι αντιστασεις θελει ψαξιμο για μενα γιατι καποιοα εχει χαλασει,επισης βλεπω εκει στα καλλωδια οτι ειναι αρπαγμενα κανω λαθος?

----------


## stefos1

Δημήτρη παρομοιο προβλημα ειχα και εγω με πιτσος δεν αρκει μονο ο χρονοδιακοπτης μεσα στο κοντεσερ(σερπετινα) εχει και αντιστασεις εμενα εχει 4 τυπου ταινιας και διακοπτες-θερμοστατες που ακουμπανε πανω στο κοντεσερ. Σε εμενα ειχαν καει οι 2 αντιστασεις και οι αλλες 2 αντιστασεις μαζι με τους διακοπτες-θερμοστατες ειχαν απομακρινθει απο το κοντεσερ λογο του παγου οποτε δεν ειχαν επαφη με αυτο. επειδη ρωτησα ποσο στοιχιζει η αντικατασταση στις 2 αντιστασεις 40-50 ευρω σαν ανταλλακτικα δεν ασχοληθηκα οποτε 1 φορα το χρονο πριν το καλοκαιρι κανω μια καλη αποψυξη 36 ωρες περιπου με ανοιχτη πορτα  και ενα ανεμιστηρα να φυσάει προς τα μεσα παει καμια 5ετια τωρα.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Ελπίζω ο Δημήτρης να έχει φτιάξει το ψυγείο του. 
Για επιπλέον σχόλια διαβάστε και το συναφές θέμα: "Απόψυξη αυτόματη πως;"
G

----------

